# Colon Cancer Symptoms



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 14, 2009)

This is really hard for me to post, especially since it a pretty private matter, but I would really appreciate any (and all) advice.

First of all, let me say that colon cancer runs rampant throughout my father's side of the family killing both his mother and father. His mom was only 38 when she died. Because of this, my brother and I have had colonoscopes starting earlier than most. My last colonoscopy (2 years ago) in April came out fine. Only 1 polyp was found & removed and it was non-cancerous. I got my postcard in the mail stating that I needed to call and make an appointment since my Dr. wanted a 2 year follow up. Okay, no problem...until I called and the appointment nurse started asking me all the questions.

1. Do you have blood in your stool? YES
2. Is there blood on the tissue after you wipe? YES, A SMALL AMOUNT, PINK IN COLOR
3. Do you have more constipation/diarrhea than usual? YES, CONSTIPATION
4. Do you have unexplained stomach pains/gas? YES, SOMETIMES
5. Do you experience indigestion or heartburn? YES, SOMETIMES
Sorry to be so graphic...

No sooner did I finish my last answer, she told me that I will need to be seen as soon as possible and that the May 20th appointment she originally scheduled me for wasn't soon enough. AAAccckkkkk! She scheduled me for March 30 unless she can get me in sooner.

My husband tells me it's probably hemorrhoids. Which I do get off and on. I also wonder if it could be the drastic change in my diet. I changed my whole way of eating to a healthier way. I eat alot of grains, whole wheat, fiber, fruits & veggies. Either way, I'm TERRIFIED! Knowing that so many people in my family have been diagnosed/died from colon cancer, that's all I keep thinking about. I guess more than anything I just needed to get it off my chest. I'll keep everyone posted after my appointment on March 30. In the meantime, prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2009)

You definitely have my prayers. But... ya know what? I'm not worried for you. What I mean by that is... you've been proactive about your colonoscopies, and you've been aware of your family history and kept up with your appointments. You are SO far ahead of the game! I applaud you for having the exam 2 years ago, and even more so for following up now 2 years later. Think about it - at the last exam, they found one measly weak polyp. And that was your first-ever exam, yes? Even if it wasn't, chances are that there hasn't even been enough time for anything significant to have cropped up since then, and on the *outside* chance that it has... it'll be another weakling.

I fully understand your fears. I share them. My father died 3 years ago next week, from colon cancer that spread to his liver. I have yet to have my first exam. I'm pushing myself to make an appointment - but haven't yet. So you see, I'm a bit in awe of you that you've had the courage to face what I haven't yet. None of us get a guarantee for our future health, but you're honoring the family you lost to colon cancer by doing everything you can - no matter how scary - to protect yourself. You have my respect and admiration for that. And you have my gratitude for posting about it.


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about it either, CB. The first two questions can be due to hemorrhoids, the other three due to your high-fiber diet, as you've already noted.

Don't forget, also, that cancer treatment in your grandparent's day was much different than today's much improved approaches. That is, while they might have developed colon cancer, they may not have died with early detection and proper treatment. You've got the early detection covered with your biannual colonoscopy.

Please do let us know the results, okay? In the meantime, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2009)

I know it's hard to not think anything but the worst, but try your best because you just described changing your whole way of eating and your system is going through an upheaval. You're also very conscious of your health so keeping up with regular testing is great! I'll keep you in my thoughts and the best of luck on the outcome.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 21, 2009)

I have chronic bowel problems and GERD. They can cause all of those problems listed. Hemorrhoids are caused by my IBS symptoms, and the GERD is a new issue which can easily explain the rest. That list is rather broad. Don't worry too much hun.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not getting the symptoms yet but i found out a couple years ago that when i'm 35 i need to start getting colonoscopies becasue my mom is a carrier for the colon cancer gene. She had some precancerous polyps removed a few years back. That's when she was tested for the gene. My great grandma died of colon cancer when my grandmother was quite young. 
I can understand that you're scared. But you get screened often and and you're getting seen by a doc. I will keep you in my thoughts that it's something minor.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

The best approach is to get regular screening. I had polyps removed 5 years ago, so just went back from another colonoscopy, and had (smaller) polyps removed this time as well. So at this point, I'm going to need regular followup colonoscopies.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 11, 2009)

***UPDATE***

Sorry for not posting sooner about this but it ended up that I had gallstones and a diseased gallbladder. Had the surgery on Tuesday (9/8) and am home recovering. I do have a colonoscopy scheduled at the end of October (will be my 2nd one in 2 years), but my Dr. doesn't seem to be worried. Apparently the symtoms were caused from the gallstones being passed through. Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2009)

I missed this first time around but I'm glad you're OK, CB!


----------



## Risible (Sep 11, 2009)

It must have been a relief (so to speak - gallbladder disease is no picnic) to learn it was the gallbladder.

I'm glad to hear that you're home postsurgery and doing well!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I'm glad you're doing okay. But at least you know! I hope your recovery goes well


----------

